# Must read before buying iem....



## josin (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys I don't know any of you had read this before....but if you don't please take a minute or so to read this before buying an IEM
In Ear Matters: A Basic Guide to In-Ear-Canalphones

IN PDF FORMAT

1. 300 IEM reviewed

2.The Headphone List

3. The best headphone?

4. Test tones

5.Battle Of The Flagships


----------



## samudragupta (Oct 29, 2013)

nice share bro.. thanks


----------



## josin (Oct 29, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> nice share bro.. thanks



welcome....


----------



## josin (Nov 12, 2013)

1. 300 IEM reviewd

2.The Headphone List


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 12, 2013)

ljokerl ....... Thkx for shearing .......


----------



## josin (Nov 15, 2013)

Headphones come in variety of Impedance (or *Nominal* Impedance values). Some manufacturers like Beyerdynamic have 2-3 different impedances for the same model, which they list for different sources.

So the question is, how to get the correct impedance for your source? And how to check which amp to get ?

Here is the answer


----------



## josin (Jan 29, 2014)

Battle Of The Flagships (58 Headphones Compared) ......... a very informative article......

Battle Of The Flagships (58 Headphones Compared) UPDATE: AUDEZ'E LCD-2 Revision 2 (6/4/13)


----------

